# Tall Fescue Yellowing/Orange Tips Help



## Letterson (May 10, 2018)

This is a new tttf renovation done back in September. It survived two hurricanes and huge damage from fungus I suspect was pythium blight.

We've had a large amount of rain the past two weeks and have noticed most all the blades turning yellow-orange.

I treated the previous fungal infection with propiconazole and azoxystrobin at curative rates about a month ago.

Do you think I should put another treatment of the propi and azoxy? Could it be water rot? Any ideas on what I should do?

Thanks all!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm not sure what the cause is, but I believe I see some lesions, so disease would be my first guess.
I'm mainly bumping this so that those more knowledgeable in disease ID and treatment can get another look. :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Azoxy is labelled for 28 days. Propi for 21 days but I never got more than about 2 weeks. I would hit it with that mix again. I'm not great with ID. So many of them look similar especially in earlier stages. The azoxy and propi mix is quite broad spectrum though and a great general option.

Try to keep it short so it has better air flow to the soil surface. Best if it could dry out a bit.


----------



## Letterson (May 10, 2018)

Thanks! I went ahead and hit it with a full rate of both on Monday after posting. I'll give you an update in a week or so. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Letterson (May 10, 2018)

To follow up, after applying the antifungal treatment it has progressed further. Most of the lawn has turned a yellow tint. We had snow for a week followed by rain for three days so it hasn't had much sun. Any ideas?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks like the beginning of rust perhaps. It's likely that your treatment helped, in any case. It probably would have gotten worse faster if you hadn't done anything. Do you see any classic symptoms of rust yet? It's hard to ID in the early stages, and is often seen concurrently with other cool-weather tolerant fungal diseases.


----------



## Letterson (May 10, 2018)

I'll keep at the treatments then and hope for the best. Thanks for your help @Green


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Letterson said:


> I'll keep at the treatments then and hope for the best. Thanks for your help Green


I updated my other post after you replied. Also, make sure to follow fungicide rotation instructions, since you've hit it with the same stuff, what, twice, now in a row? I'm not totally certain it's rust, but it's likely given the appearance and conditions. It's hard to tell unless it gets to a certain point.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Could also be the start of a leaf spot disease like GLS, or a leaf spot plus beginning of rust at the same time


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Is it possible that it's just frost damage. After our first frost my lawn did the same thing.


----------



## Grassmasterwilson (Jun 11, 2018)

Are you in North Carolina? What has fertility looked like?


----------



## Pest and Lawn Ginja (Oct 18, 2018)

My opinion of the situation is a few of the pictures are showing "Melting Out" fungus. Typical from overwatering.


----------



## Letterson (May 10, 2018)

Grassmasterwilson said:


> Are you in North Carolina? What has fertility looked like?


Yes I'm in NC. What do you mean by fertility? I did a soil sample and added fertilizer according to their recommendations.


----------



## Letterson (May 10, 2018)

Pest and Lawn Ginja said:


> My opinion of the situation is a few of the pictures are showing "Melting Out" fungus. Typical from overwatering.


We have been getting a ton of rain this fall/winter, I haven't watered in months.


----------



## Pest and Lawn Ginja (Oct 18, 2018)

Letterson said:


> Pest and Lawn Ginja said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion of the situation is a few of the pictures are showing "Melting Out" fungus. Typical from overwatering.
> ...


That's crazy!!! Unfortunately the best solution is to get your watering dialed in. From my experience the grass stops growing at normal rates. Fungicides haven't worked well for me. I commonly use a combination of a soil conditioner, containing a calcium product and humates, and combine it with a dpw product like revive. Causes some forced growth. After I get it to grow 2" above desired height I top it to remove the fungal layer. My first step is to dehydrate the lawn and stress it a bit. Unfortunately it doesn't sound like you have that luxury.


----------



## Letterson (May 10, 2018)

@Pest and Lawn Ginja This sounds like good advice, thank you. Like you say, I can't get the soil to dry out. We've had about 18 inches of rain the past 12 weeks. I am making sure it's getting at least an inch a week, but I've never had to water. I've got some humic 12 from greene co fert, I'll look up some calcium options and see if I can push a bit of growth.

Thanks!


----------



## Pest and Lawn Ginja (Oct 18, 2018)

Letterson said:


> @Pest and Lawn Ginja This sounds like good advice, thank you. Like you say, I can't get the soil to dry out. We've had about 18 inches of rain the past 12 weeks. I am making sure it's getting at least an inch a week, but I've never had to water. I've got some humic 12 from greene co fert, I'll look up some calcium options and see if I can push a bit of growth.
> 
> Thanks!


Good luck!!! it's a frustrating issue. I've been battling it for a long time


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Pest and Lawn Ginja said:


> Letterson said:
> 
> 
> > @Pest and Lawn Ginja This sounds like good advice, thank you. Like you say, I can't get the soil to dry out. We've had about 18 inches of rain the past 12 weeks. I am making sure it's getting at least an inch a week, but I've never had to water. I've got some humic 12 from greene co fert, I'll look up some calcium options and see if I can push a bit of growth.
> ...


Any tips from your experience, Ginja? I am curious if new TTTF will have a chance of bouncing back in the spring. Obviously when it gets to the melting out phase its gone, but what about yellow tips? With temps in the 40's here I wonder if I should try to treat now, or wait until spring. I'll be looking for more resistant cultivars for future seeding..


----------



## Pest and Lawn Ginja (Oct 18, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Pest and Lawn Ginja said:
> 
> 
> > Letterson said:
> ...


If the cool season grass goes dormant so does the fungus. You'll want to make sure you do a short mow after it's gone dormant. I suggest throwing away the clippings, most articles will tell you it doesn't matter if you mulch it after it's gone dormant. It's just my preference so I can sleep better at night . If the grass goes dormant I wouldn't worry about treating it with any sort of fungicide.


----------

